# Following up after the interview



## Soldier2112 (2 Aug 2015)

Greetings,

 3 weeks ago I completed my interview for a Reserve Officer position. I was told my application was strong and I have a good chance of getting an offer. I am wondering how long should I wait to contact the recruiting centre to check up on my status? I don't want to annoy the recruiters but I would like to know if there has been any progress.

Anyone have experience with following up after their interview? Did they provide you with any new information?

Thank you


----------



## Leeworthy (2 Aug 2015)

You can give them a call. Its been 3 weeks, but I would assume you are waiting on your background and reliability checks to be completed. It can take anywhere from 3 weeks to months or longer to be completed depending on many factors. Where you have lived, outside the country, family members outside the country, how many jobs you have had etc.


----------



## chipinator (2 Aug 2015)

I completed my interview for artillery officer in the reserves about two and a half weeks ago; my interviewer told me pretty much the same thing and that if I don't hear back in 3-4 weeks to call back in to check on things then. 

He told me at this point after the interview they get a private security firm to call up all the references and then the medical file has to be sent to Ottawa, then back to the recruiting centre, and then everything finally gets sent to the unit (or something to that effect...suffice to say there seemed to be a lot of paper shuffling that needed to happen). 

You sound like you're in the same boat, so hope something there helps. Good luck with your application!


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2015)

Soldier2112 said:
			
		

> I am wondering how long should I wait to contact the recruiting centre to check up on my status?



As per your reply from  Ask a CAF Recruiter,

"Good day Soldier2112":
"•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application."
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/119544/post-1370200.html#msg1370200


----------



## Soldier2112 (6 Aug 2015)

If only somebody at CFRC Toronto would pick up the phone... very frustratrating. I'm probably going to have to go in person to talk to anyone.


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Aug 2015)

Soldier2112 said:
			
		

> If only somebody at CFRC Toronto would pick up the phone... very frustratrating. I'm probably going to have to go in person to talk to anyone.



You do realize that the front desk people are no longer supposed to respond to status updates right....If you have the extension of your file manager/interviewer contact them. Otherwise you are wasting your time trying to call the front desk or even walking in.


----------



## Leeworthy (6 Aug 2015)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> You do realize that the front desk people are no longer supposed to respond to status updates right....If you have the extension of your file manager/interviewer contact them. Otherwise you are wasting your time trying to call the front desk or even walking in.



Really? When did this change? When I spoke to the Sgt at recruiting and asked him if there was someone else I was supposed to be calling, he told me no, you can just call and speak to the clerk at the front desk.


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Aug 2015)

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Really? When did this change? When I spoke to the Sgt at recruiting and asked him if there was someone else I was supposed to be calling, he told me no, you can just call and speak to the clerk at the front desk.



Last summer. When I was near the end the clerks at Toronto said there was a new directive to not answer status update calls because people were calling 3-4 times a day. They couldn't handle the volume of calls they were getting for tiny status updates so they put a stop to it. I had my File Managers number so every 1-2 weeks I would just call and chat.


----------



## chipinator (6 Aug 2015)

I think it really depends on the recruiting centre...I know no one picks up the phone at Toronto, as you've mentioned above, whereas you can speak to someone right away about your file at CFRC Hamilton. 

That being said, the Toronto staff usually answer emails within 24 hours, so that might be another way for you to get in touch with them. Hope that helps.


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2015)

Soldier2112 said:
			
		

> If only somebody at CFRC Toronto would pick up the phone... very frustratrating.



This advice is a bit dated, but as I recall, the poster was a Recruiter at CFRC Toronto.

BEST TIME TO CALL CFRC Toronto  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/95037/post-950851.html#msg950851
Reply #6.


----------



## Leeworthy (6 Aug 2015)

aah ok, so its a CFRC Toronto thing then. I don't even have a file manager. I was dealing directly with the Det Cmdr and she has been posted out, so now, its just the front desk for me lol.


----------



## Soldier2112 (7 Aug 2015)

So I finally got hold with my interviewer, he said there has been no change with my file yet. Background check still hasn't been completed. Very vague responses with regards to what kind of time frame I'm looking at. Trying to keep a positive mindset but the waiting game sure is discouraging.


----------



## Leeworthy (7 Aug 2015)

Don't get discouraged. You will spend a lot of time waiting in this career field to get started up. There is a reason. We all say hurry up and wait. If you have a fairly simple background check then it will probably take 3 weeks for Garda to action it. Then from there 2-3.weeks for them to complete it, at least that's the going rate right now from what I have seen. Then after all that you will be waiting for your security clearance aka reliability screening. I've Been waiting 3 weeks so far for that. Just keep doing what your doing and in no time you will get a call.


----------

